# Transfer Recordings from PC to Edge



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Is there a way to transfer recordings from a PC to an Edge?
These recordings have been downloaded to my PC via KMTTG and have the separate metadata files so ideally the method would be able to remerge that data.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Is there a way to transfer recordings from a PC to an Edge?
> These recordings have been downloaded to my PC via KMTTG and have the separate metadata files so ideally the method would be able to remerge that data.


No on transfers. Plex is supposed to be the TiVo answer to watch things with TE4 from your PC (streaming it) although it's being questioned if the TiVo client will continue to be supported based on a Plex announcement.

Scott


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> No on transfers. Plex is supposed to be the TiVo answer to watch things with TE4 from your PC (streaming it) although it's being questioned if the TiVo client will continue to be supported based on a Plex announcement.
> 
> Scott


No in direct transfers. Can transfer back to another, older DVR running TE3 using pyTivo, then transfer from that DVR to Edge running TE4 using TiVo Online.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> No on transfers. Plex is supposed to be the TiVo answer to watch things with TE4 from your PC (streaming it) although it's being questioned if the TiVo client will continue to be supported based on a Plex announcement.
> 
> Scott


At least I have several other devices that support Plex.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

pfiagra said:


> No in direct transfers. Can transfer back to another, older DVR running TE3 using pyTivo, then transfer from that DVR to Edge running TE4 using TiVo Online.


Ouch. That's just painful. I'm in the process of transferring most of the stuff from my Roamio to my Edge and it is labor intensive and not reliable. I just tried to transfer 5 shows and only 2 transferred. The others never showed up in the todo list. (Rinse, repeat)
ETA: (Next batch 4 out of 5)
ETA2: (3/5)
ETA3: (5/5)!!!!
ETA4(0/10) Rebooted both TiVos


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

Somewhat related, but if Tivo replaced my current Edge, could I transfer recordings from my old Edge to the new?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

jangell2 said:


> Somewhat related, but if Tivo replaced my current Edge, could I transfer recordings from my old Edge to the new?


yes, via TiVo online provided both Edges have service, are on the same TiVo account, and are on the same network.


----------



## Greg Kuritz (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi... I currently have two TiVo boxes, a XL and XL4. I regularly transfer shows and parts of shows between the two devices and to my PC. I am thinking about getting the new EDGE TiVo but have read that transferring to PC is no longer supported. Can you still transfer between the Edge and another TiVo? Also, is the option to transfer from paused location still there? If so, can you transfer a show from the Edge to the XL4 and then from there transfer the show to the PC?

Thank you!!!

Greg


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Transferring to a PC does still work (not really supported though since TiVo no longer supports TiVo Desktop but that's a different question). What does not work is transfers back to the TiVo from a PC. You can transfer between TiVo's as well although if you want to transfer from another TiVo to the Edge, you will have to do it through TiVo Online.

Scott


----------

